# Help with LUA script for GMOD



## Cyber Centaur (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello, I am making a LUA script for GMOD and when I run it, it gives me an error saying that something isn't closed. Please help me fix it! 

LOG:
Running script CyberScript.lua...

[ERROR] lua/cyberscript.lua:26: 'end' expected (to close 'function' at line 18) near '<eof>'
  1. unknown - lua/cyberscript.lua:0

My Script:
surface.CreateFont( "CyberFONT", {
    font = "Arial", 
    extended = false,
    size = 78,
    weight = 500,
    blursize = 0,
    scanlines = 0,
    antialias = true,
    underline = true,
    italic = false,
    strikeout = false,
    symbol = false,
    rotary = false,
    shadow = true,
    additive = false,
    outline = false,
} )
hook.Add( "Tick", "CheckPlayerOpenMenu", function()
if ( Entity( 1 ):KeyPressed( KEY_PAD_0 )) then


    draw.RoundedBox(0,250,250,1000,600,Color(0,0,0 , 250))
    draw.RoundedBox(0,250,250,1000,100,Color(0,191,255 , 120))
    draw.SimpleText("VOiiD's custom griefing script", "CyberFONT",300,250,Color(255,255,255),0,0 )

end


----------



## Cyber Centaur (Sep 22, 2016)

Never mind, I got it working by using dermapanels instead of draw panels.


----------

